# SuperSix frameset MSRPs -- HiMod vs. regular



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Does anyone know what the MSRPs for HiMod and non-HiMod SuperSix framesets are?

Thanks,
Asad


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

Only the hi-mod is available as a frameset - and i think about US$3000 - you may be better buying the regular 105 supersix, transferring components to your current frame and/or selling them and just keeping the frame


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Yup, there is no non-HiMOD frameset. You can only get it as part of a complete bike. The HiMOD frameset retails for $3,200 if I recall.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. I found out the same thing when I searched the forum (should have done that first!).

The reason I ask is that I bought what was advertised as a 2010 Hi-Mod Slice frameset on eBay. Turns out that it doesn't have the color scheme of the Hi-Mod Slice from that year, which makes me think it's not actually a Hi-Mod. I knew that non-HM Slice framesets weren't available to the general public, so I was trying to get an idea of what the price differences between Hi-Mod and non-HM framesets were to see if I could get the seller to refund some of what I paid -- I wouldn't have paid as much as I did for a non-HM.

Are there any identifying characteristics on Hi-Mod bikes besides the paint scheme in any given year? I want to make absolutely sure before contacting the seller.

Asad


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

To confirm, I would contact cannondale. They should be able to tell you via the serial number (I would think).


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I bought a regular 2010 Supersix frameset, said to be a take-apart of a shop display bike a couple of months ago for $1,000 via eBay. Looked like new.

I found a surprising variety of supersix paint schemes when I googled "supersix images".


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

gus68 said:


> To confirm, I would contact cannondale. They should be able to tell you via the serial number (I would think).


Good idea, I sent Cannondale customer service an email with the info from under the BB shell.

Thanks.
Asad


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

asad137 said:


> Thanks guys. I found out the same thing when I searched the forum (should have done that first!).
> 
> The reason I ask is that I bought what was advertised as a 2010 Hi-Mod Slice frameset on eBay. Turns out that it doesn't have the color scheme of the Hi-Mod Slice from that year, which makes me think it's not actually a Hi-Mod. I knew that non-HM Slice framesets weren't available to the general public, so I was trying to get an idea of what the price differences between Hi-Mod and non-HM framesets were to see if I could get the seller to refund some of what I paid -- I wouldn't have paid as much as I did for a non-HM.
> 
> ...


If it's a 2010 hi-MOD, you should see letters HM overlayed on top of each other - close to the dropout on the fork and on the white part of the seat mast:
https://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaeng/CannondaleFiles/ProductImages//2000_1300_2949_sourceImage.jpg

I don't know if the HM logo would be there if the frame was part of a custom paint job order (for example for a team). Can you post some pics?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> If it's a 2010 hi-MOD, you should see letters HM overlayed on top of each other - close to the dropout on the fork and on the white part of the seat mast:
> https://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaeng/CannondaleFiles/ProductImages//2000_1300_2949_sourceImage.jpg
> 
> I don't know if the HM logo would be there if the frame was part of a custom paint job order (for example for a team). Can you post some pics?


Ah, thanks. Definitely no HM logos anywhere. It's not a "custom paint job" per se, it looks to be the same as the black/silver 2010 Slice 5 paintjob.

Pics attached.

Asad


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Welp, just got a confirmation from Cannondale -- it's not a Hi-Mod. Grrrr.

Thanks for your help, all.

Asad


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

That a Slice, not a Supersix

http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaeng/Products/Bikes/Road/Triathlon-TT/Slice/Details/2606-1RM2D51BBQ-Slice-Hi-MOD-SRAM-RED


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I've been impressed with how fast cannondale has responded to questions.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

bikerjulio said:


> That a Slice, not a Supersix


I know. From my earlier post:



asad137 said:


> The reason I ask is that I bought what was advertised as a 2010 Hi-Mod Slice frameset on eBay. Turns out that it doesn't have the color scheme of the Hi-Mod Slice from that year, which makes me think it's not actually a Hi-Mod. I knew that non-HM Slice framesets weren't available to the general public, so I was trying to get an idea of what the price differences between Hi-Mod and non-HM framesets were to see if I could get the seller to refund some of what I paid -- I wouldn't have paid as much as I did for a non-HM.


Asad


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

gus68 said:


> I've been impressed with how fast cannondale has responded to questions.


Yeah, they were quick when I emailed them a question last year about CAAD9's too. :thumbsup: 

Asad


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

*fix the title then*


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

asad137 said:


> Welp, just got a confirmation from Cannondale -- it's not a Hi-Mod. Grrrr.
> 
> Thanks for your help, all.
> 
> Asad


I'm guessing you didn't buy it from a reputable seller since they were advertising as a HM. Hopefully you can get the $$$ back.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

bikerjulio said:


> Fix the title then


The title is still accurate, because I was asking about the price difference between HM and non-HM SuperSix framesets, not Slices.

Asad


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> I'm guessing you didn't buy it from a reputable seller since they were advertising as a HM. Hopefully you can get the $$$ back.


The seller has no negative feedback over the past 12 months, and 5 star seller ratings for 31 items sold...that may change soon.

Asad


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

asad137 said:


> The seller has no negative feedback over the past 12 months, and 5 star seller ratings for 31 items sold...that may change soon.
> 
> Asad


If this is the listing, the person doesn't have a lot of seller transactions under his/her belt so the ratings might be artificially inflated:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9&si=dvpWqDCL17sYW1GGp2rvSTrVW3A%3D&viewitem=

It just seems odd that they didn't know that the fram eis not a HM. I hope it works out in your favor though.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> If this is the listing, the person doesn't have a lot of seller transactions under his/her belt so the ratings might be artificially inflated:


Yup, that's the one. He does have ~200 total seller transactions, which is not _that low. He's selling two other Slice frames with the same paintjob and neither is listed as a Hi-Mod. He hasn't responded to my message through eBay yet either.

Asad_


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

[Does anyone know what the MSRPs for HiMod and non-HiMod SuperSix framesets are?]

I don't remember for 2010 but for 2011 you CAN get the Non Hi-Mod Super Six(only up to 54 and slightly diff geometry) but at least you can get an idea of the cost.
Hi-Mod Super Six frameset-$3200
Non Hi-Mod Super Six frameset-$1700.
Big price difference.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

And 100-150 grams difference in frame weight. Do the math? I've road both non and HM Cannondale bikes. I feel no difference what so ever in ride quality.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Wicked2006 said:


> And 100-150 grams difference in frame weight. Do the math? I've road both non and HM Cannondale bikes. I feel no difference what so ever in ride quality.


Anybody have an opinion on HiMod vs regular?
I am looking for a SuperSix after test riding a 2009 HiMod but not sure if I would notice a difference in ride between the two.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

jnbrown said:


> Anybody have an opinion on HiMod vs regular?
> I am looking for a SuperSix after test riding a 2009 HiMod but not sure if I would notice a difference in ride between the two.


Ride a standard mod. A lot of bike shops have them in stock and decide for yourself.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I am searching. Not a lot of Cannondale shops in SoCal and they don't have much stock.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I just did a listing on Cannondale dealers in Los Angeles. 26 shops came up. Not a lot of Cannondale dealers in SoCal? 26 is a lot!


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I live in San Diego so I was looking in San Diego (six shops) and Orange county (4 shops).
No luck yet, I may have to expand to LA.
Many shops that say they carry Cannondale also carry other brands and only have a few Cannondales that are ridable.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Try Helens cycles they carry the moist inventories on Cannondale on the West Coast.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Update: The seller has finally refunded some of my original purchase price. I'm happy with the final price I paid, post-refund.

Asad


----------



## oldgoat (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

asad137 said:


> Update: The seller has finally refunded some of my original purchase price. I'm happy with the final price I paid, post-refund.
> 
> Asad


Glad to hear that!


----------

